
Why kids who ace school suffer in life - itsnotv
https://medium.com/@adlavlkov/why-kids-who-ace-school-suffer-in-life-54fdcdee171
======
100100010001
I would expect an “A*” to do research. It seems like it’s a generic article
about becoming an adult, but the author assumes it only happens to a subset of
young adults. It might be an attempt to blame the education system for the
feeling of inadequacy, but part of being an adult is taking responsibility for
your actions and feelings. No one can make you do or feel something you don’t
want to.

